# Kein Carriage return in xml Transformation einfuegen



## Wiplash4 (25. Mai 2022)

Ich versuche eine Transformation von einem Objekt in einen xml String durchzufuehren. Wie muss ich entweder die Factory oder den Transformer hinbiegen, damit er die Carriage Return weglaesst. Ich will also nur ein '\n' und kein '\r\n'.


```
javax.xml.transform.sax.SAXTransformerFactory transormerFactory = SAXTransformerFactory.newInstance();
Transformer transformer = transormerFactory.newTransformer();
transformer.setOutputProperty(OutputKeys.OMIT_XML_DECLARATION, "no");
transformer.setOutputProperty(OutputKeys.INDENT, "yes");
return transformer;
```


----------



## Oneixee5 (25. Mai 2022)

Das spielt doch für XML gar keine Rolle. So eine Option gibt es daher nicht.


----------



## Wiplash4 (28. Mai 2022)

Ich denke man muss es irgendwie im Transformer einstellen.


----------



## KonradN (28. Mai 2022)

Das dürfte doch das Verhalten vom System sein und das ist der Standard auf Windows. Es könnte somit funktionieren, line.separator umzusetzen um die gewünschten Zeilenendungen zu haben.


----------



## KonradN (28. Mai 2022)

Der Vollständigkeit halber noch: Das ist natürlich nur eine Vermutung, von der ich annehme, dass diese zu dem gewünschten Ergebnis führen kann. Generell kann man hier aber natürlich einfach in den Source Code schauen um zu sehen, was denn da genau passiert und was da an welcher Stelle als Zeilenumbruch genommen wird. Zumal das prinzipiell auch an anderer Stelle erfolgen könnte - die Frage ist halt, wie Du zu Deinem String kommst. Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass ein StringWriter oder ähnliches hier auch Code enthält, der Zeilenenden setzt und dieser Part bei Dir zum tragen kommt.


----------

